# Nutition And Diet



## CanadianKid92 (Apr 12, 2012)

Alright guys so whats your thoughts on feeding beef heart?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

I think its fine in very small amounts. The majority of your fish's diet should be other fish, the more variety the better but piranhas are opportunistic feeders so they will eat a worm, bugs that fall in the water, baby birds that fall from the nests, mice etc. I wouldnt make it a big part of the diet however. Just because they can eat it doesnt mean they should. Red meats are very hard for them to digest and are fatty, you could be causing more harm than good.


----------



## CanadianKid92 (Apr 12, 2012)

alright! and another thing I just got my first rhom, he's a 4 inch black piranha and i have dried shrimp and krill, but it floats and he doesn't seem to like the top if the tank very much. ( I have sectioned off his lighting to only a portion of the tank as in they like darker places ) but yet he doesn't show interest? any thoughts


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

Piranhas rarely eat off of the surface because thats where other predators are. When we say shrimp we mean raw shrimp that you buy at the grocery store ( usually frozen). Thaw a piece out and cut it into smaller bite sized chuncks.

You could try to soak your freeze dried stuff but I doubt he will eat it. Other good things to feed your fish are tilapia, smelts, catfish etc All white meat fish.

Also if your fish is not use to eatting prepared foods, it might take him a while before he does. Be patient and keep offering small pieces daily until he actually eats. Remember to remove it after 20 minutes so it doesnt pollute your tank. Fish store usually feed live goldfish so it can take a bit to get your fish onto prepared foods.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't like to use freeze dried anything for my fish, the process of freeze drying strips it of most of the nutrients.
I have fed beefheart but as ksls said use sparingly, I used to feed it once every week or two. I always like variety for my piranhas, they get frozen shrimp and talipia, thawed and cut to bite sizes, they also get nightcrawlers, leeches, fry from fish I breed, and crawfish I breed.


----------



## CanadianKid92 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, today he took some fresh shrimp and a little bit of salmon! I think he has settled in! iv only had him for well 4 days now!


----------

